# Devin Thomas



## bcrano (Nov 17, 2021)

Mommies lock up your daughters...


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 17, 2021)

That 100% does not suck.


----------



## bcrano (Nov 17, 2021)

Not sure if I needed to mention NSFW or not.


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 19, 2021)

Explicit content labels sell records. Let's drum up some business for Hoss.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 21, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> Explicit content labels sell records. Let's drum up some business for Hoss.


Really a missed opportunity there when they named Magnacut... all they had to do was add another N near the end...


----------

